# Canada-UK import cost?



## lil'un (May 27, 2008)

Have just brought a $900 guitar in Vancouver and was thinking of the best way to get it home again (Britain) without the hefty import tax? Would it be safe claiming it was a gift or should i come clean and pay it? Also does anyone know how much it is?
thanks sof


----------



## hippogriff (May 27, 2008)

The current Import duty rate for a guitar is 3.2%, plus the VAT at 17.5%


----------



## Y_I_Otter (May 27, 2008)

Additionally, you should be able to get a rebate on the Canadian GST you paid when you bought it.


----------



## selamlar (May 27, 2008)

Have you bought this while you are physically in Canada, or is it an internet jobby?


----------



## 1927 (May 27, 2008)

lil'un said:


> Have just brought a $900 guitar in Vancouver and was thinking of the best way to get it home again (Britain) without the hefty import tax? Would it be safe claiming it was a gift or should i come clean and pay it? Also does anyone know how much it is?
> thanks sof



Get them to give you a receipt for 250 quid or the canadian equivalent, you can then bring it in quite legally!


----------



## lil'un (May 29, 2008)

Y_I_Otter said:


> Additionally, you should be able to get a rebate on the Canadian GST you paid when you bought it.



Unfourtunately from April 2007 they've stopped giving rebates to visitors! 

buggers!!

thanks for all your help


----------

